# تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه التوبه ’’



## sparrow (13 أكتوبر 2007)

,,اغسلني كثيرا من اثمي ومن خطيئتي طهرني ’’
لا اطلب ان تمحو فقط مآثمي من سفر حكمك الاخير والرهيب ,, لست ارجو صفحا عن ذنب اقترفته فقط ,, وانما اطلب ان تخلصني من خطيئتي التي كرهتها .. امحها ليس من سجلاتك لكن من قلبي
انزعها ليس من حسابك لكن من حياتي 
طهرني من قروحي التي تؤلمني
وهذة هي التوبه كما يقول القديس اسحق السرياني هي ان نكرة خطيئتنا . جاء المسيح لينزع الشر من جذوره ,, وليس ليمحو مجرد شهوات ,, لنتطهر لان انقياء القلوب فقط سوف يعانيون الله 
وكلمه ’’طهرني’’ اقوي من’’اغسلني’’ اي اغسلني حتي اطهر .. لا تبقه في ولا اثر لحب خطاياي
’’ لاني انا عارف باثمي . وخطيئتي امامي في كل حين ’’
كان داودد ملكا , ورغم كثرة المشاغل ورفعه المجد وزهوه المركز وعنفوان السلطه , فان كل ذلك لم يجعله يسهو وينسي خطيئته 
’’ اني عارف باثمي ’’ ايوجد اعتراف اعظم من هذا ؟؟
ولست فقط اقر واعترف باني اثمت فعلا . بل انني اتذكر خطيئتي علي الدوام .. 
ليل ونهار اتذكر جسامه خطيئتي . هذه هي ’’ التوبه الدائمه ’’
خطيئتي امامي في كل حين ولكن لا ايأس وانما اسرع في السعي .تذكر الخطايا لا يعني استسلاما لها او يأسا بسببها ,
ولكن يقظه دائمه وتواضعا امام الله مستمرا . وهذا هو معيار التوبه الدائمه ومقياسها  . ان الله علي لسان نبيه اشعياء يوضح لنا ان الاعتراف بالخطيئه هو سبب غفرانها
 ,, انا انا هو الماحي ذنوبك  لاجل نفسي , وخطاياك لا اذكرها ’’
ذكرني’’ بخطاياك’’ فتتحاكم . حدث انت لكي ابررك انا .......


----------



## بنت الفادى (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه التوبه ’’*

اغسلني كثيرا من اثمي ومن خطيئتي طهرني ’’
لا اطلب ان تمحو فقط مآثمي من سفر حكمك الاخير والرهيب ,, لست ارجو صفحا عن ذنب اقترفته فقط ,, وانما اطلب ان تخلصني من خطيئتي التي كرهتها .. امحها ليس من سجلاتك لكن من قلبي
انزعها ليس من حسابك لكن من حياتي 
طهرني من قروحي التي تؤلمني
وهذة هي التوبه كما يقول القديس اسحق السرياني هي ان نكرة خطيئتنا . جاء المسيح لينزع الشر من جذوره ,, وليس ليمحو مجرد شهوات ,, لنتطهر لان انقياء القلوب فقط سوف يعانيون الله 
وكلمه ’’طهرني’’ اقوي من’’اغسلني’’ اي اغسلني حتي اطهر .. لا تبقه في ولا اثر لحب خطاياي
’’ لاني انا عارف باثمي . وخطيئتي امامي في كل حين ’’
كان داودد ملكا , ورغم كثرة المشاغل ورفعه المجد وزهوه المركز وعنفوان السلطه , فان كل ذلك لم يجعله يسهو وينسي خطيئته 
’’ اني عارف باثمي ’’ ايوجد اعتراف اعظم من هذا ؟؟
ولست فقط اقر واعترف باني اثمت فعلا . بل انني اتذكر خطيئتي علي الدوام .. 
ليل ونهار اتذكر جسامه خطيئتي . هذه هي ’’ التوبه الدائمه ’’
خطيئتي امامي في كل حين ولكن لا ايأس وانما اسرع في السعي .تذكر الخطايا لا يعني استسلاما لها او يأسا بسببها ,
ولكن يقظه دائمه وتواضعا امام الله مستمرا . وهذا هو معيار التوبه الدائمه ومقياسها . ان الله علي لسان نبيه اشعياء يوضح لنا ان الاعتراف بالخطيئه هو سبب غفرانها
,, انا انا هو الماحي ذنوبك لاجل نفسي , وخطاياك لا اذكرها ’’
ذكرني’’ بخطاياك’’ فتتحاكم . حدث انت لكي ابررك انا .......​

جميل ياسباور
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## meri (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه التوبه ’’*

شكرا ليكى على تفسير دة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Ramzi (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه التوبه ’’*

الله يباركك يا سبارو
تسلم على هالتفسيرات الحلوة


----------



## fullaty (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه التوبه ’’*

حلو اوى التفسير ده يا سبارو ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## فادية (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه التوبه ’’*

*موضوع جميل جدا عزيزتي سبارو *
*يستحق ان يكون الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع* 


​ 
*التمييز *​


----------



## katkooot (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-  تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه ال*

اكتير حلو التفسير كلامات رائعه جداا وتفسير يجعل الدموع تنهال على الوجه


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-  تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه ال*

تستحق الموضوع المميز


----------



## K A T Y (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-  تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه ال*

_*تأمل رائع يا سبارو*_

_*ويستحق التمييز*_

_*الف مبرووووووووووووك*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-  تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه ال*

*تأمل جميل جدا يا سبارو

فعلا يستحق التثبيت

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## sparrow (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-  تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه ال*

شكرا لمروركم جميعا
والحمد لله ان التامل عجبكم
وشكرا يا فاديه علي تمييز الموضوع
انا قريته في مجله عندنا اسمها الكتيبه عجبني جدااا قلت اشاركم بيه
وهحاول اشوف باقي الاعداد منها وانزل  تاملات باقي المزمور ربنا يدبر


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه التوبه ’’*

حلو اوى التفسير ده يا سبارو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

 ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## sparrow (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه التوبه ’’*



amjad-ri قال:


> حلو اوى التفسير ده يا سبارو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويعوض تعب محبتك​



شكرا لمرورك الجميل نورت الموضوع


----------



## happy angel (18 يوليو 2008)

تامل اكثر من رائع ياسبارو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sparrow (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه التوبه ’’*



happy angel قال:


> تامل اكثر من رائع ياسبارو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رائع اسبارو *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sparrow (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه التوبه ’’*



mero_engel قال:


> *رائع اسبارو *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكرا لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## beso0o (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*تامل حلو قوى يا sparrow 
شكرا كتييييير *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

تامل رائع جدا
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اللللللللله الللللله تامل رائع بجد يسوع يبارك 
موضوع وتفسير بجد مميز قوى
صليلى كتير​


----------



## sparrow (31 يناير 2009)

*swety koky girl**
beso0o
كيريا*
شكرا لمروركم الجميل
ربنا يباركم


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2009)

*الله يا سبارووو
روعه بجد
ميرسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 فبراير 2009)

تأمل جميل جدا 

ميررررررسى على التأمل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sparrow (22 فبراير 2009)

kokoman
Dona Nabil
شكرا لمروركم الجميل


----------

